# new 3d setup idea



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

C´mon dude. Rocks? Everybody knows bottlecaps are the best.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

dude! amazing idea! im gunna do that tho...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

little rattle can camo goes a long ways


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i knew it was a good idea!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds like I POSSABLY might work, but but insted of a toothpick use one of them colored sewing needles


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

and duck tape on everything if you ever decide to go hunting for bigger game


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

PSE Kid said:


> i was thinking that a martin tiger would be great, it would be easy to draw, so i wouldnt get tired. and instead of spending money, i could just use sticks instead of arrows. i have lots of those in my backyard. and for a sight, i think i will tape a toothpick to my bow. in the place above the arrow. how does it sound. oh, and when deer season comes, all ill have to do is put some cool looking rocks on the front of my sticks. i will have to tie them in with dental floss to make sure they dont come loose.:wink:


Hey, that could quite possibly work better than a p.s.e lol :jksign:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Ill take you on with my old style barnett lil banshee. just go easy on me


----------

